# consultants in india for EU



## vagnihotri (Apr 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Can anybody advise me , whether to hire a consultant or not :
for obtaining a job seeker visa or PR in EU ( Germany /Denmark).
I am an industrial QA chemist.
are they indispensable?
If one have to take like services which are the best options in success and also in min. budget available in India.
How should I start my preparations.

thanks in advance.


----------

